
Some Emacs Key Combinations - Easy Reference - kirubakaran
http://www.math.uh.edu/~bgb/emacs_keys.html
======
J_McQuade
Nice reference to have around but, when I started using emacs, going through
the help and writing up _my own_ cheat sheet from it was one of the most
useful things that I did!

------
firefoxman1
Cool, this is a good cheat sheet. I use Nano for command line editing these
days.

------
psadauskas
Thanks, this is pretty handy. I'm trying to learn emacs after using vim for 5
years. It's not easy going.

~~~
w1ntermute
What prompted you to switch?

~~~
gurraman
It might not be a switch -- sometimes you just want to try an alternative
setup without having any particular problems with your current one.

------
larsberg
C-x 4 and C-x 5 are messed up imo

~~~
zck
The command for split-windows-vertically, currently C-x 5 in this cheatsheet,
should be C-x 3.

~~~
kirubakaran
Yes, C-x 5 is for acting on other frame.

